# lulu



## brankulo (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

nic pics ... where were they taken?


----------



## brankulo (Jan 5, 2010)

great sand dunes, except for the last one which was taken at the creek by our house


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

What a wonderful backdrop for some pictures. Beautiful Vizsla!


----------

